

Are LXC containers enough? - sciurus
http://mattoncloud.org/2012/07/16/are-lxc-containers-enough/

======
justinsb
I thought this was going to be fixed when user namespaces were added to the
kernel. I think user namespaces was merged early in 2013, but I haven't heard
that it is now fixed. Is it now safe to give root inside an LXC instance?

